# Fruit Salad



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

91cm x 61cm acrylic on stretched canvas. All individual objects merged to create the scene.
http://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee437/peebee44/fruit_salad_sm1.jpg
Paul
www.paulbennettfineart.com
www.acrylic-artist.com


----------

